# VAT when buying from outside the EU



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a few things from the UK. Other than direct export orders from manufacturers/suppliers, there are a few things I'm probably going to have to order from one of the traders here, such as a couple of rotarys and DAs.

What would the VAT situation be in that case, bearing in mind I'm probably going to have to arrange for freight delivery myself.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They can't charge you any UK VAT...

You will probably have to pay your own customs/duty/VAT when it arrives into your country..

:thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

cheers for the reply.

What I was concerned about was small orders from one of the shops. Say for instance a DAS-6 PRO from CYC. Since that would probably be grouped with other things by my freight forwarding company before being sent off.

Reading on the HM Customs site is a wee bit vague.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

You should ask for a VAT 0% in your order and then you have to make up an invoice to yourself and pay your country VAT.


----------

